# K&N Filters any good?



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Has anyone had experience with K&N filters? Are they worth the money, and do they really make a difference?

Here is the link: http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=484

thanks
Rog


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

They are the "dogs thingies" on my Yamaha..........

.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Detourer, I take it you don't use them on your motorhome?

Rog


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

The best! Used them for years on my comp cars, although I wouldn't bother on a van. H


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

First class on cars but I don't know about a camper. Didn't even know you could get them for vans.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Got one in the V70 Volvo but not in the Hymer :? 

Lasts for 100,000 miles before cleaning (depending on conditions). Good bit of kit. Had them in a number of my motors.

Johnny F


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

I use them on my comp car and they are quite good
For a turbo diesel road vehicle IMHO they are also excellent because the extra suck of the turbo does tend to shorten the effective life of a paper element
For example with my road car I noticed about a 5mpg decline in economy and changed the paper element every 5K which brought it straight back up. The service interval for the element was 10K.
So it made sense to me to change to a cleanable element. The economy with the K&N lasted till about 20K before I washed it and re oiled it
The wash and oil kit lasted the 120K miles I did in that car with no other concerns
The Paper elements from a main dealer were £10
K&N + wash n oil was about £60


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the answers (so far), but one buring question still remains:

Why would one NOT use them on a motorhome?

Rog


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

No reason at all


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Too much mucking about trying to fit them. The likely hood of getting THE right one is fairly remote, so it's a question of adapting. Personally, I can't be bothered. H


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I've got one in my van. Ignore the comment about getting one to fit. It's easy. I couldn't tell you if has made a difference. The van has only done 5000 miles so is still running in. But would I buy another one?...yes. It could be in my mind but I think that it makes the engine breathe a little easier.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I have K & N in my motorhome and in my aircraft ( cessna ) they are the best you can get.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

They can add up to 35 BHP to your engine. I was advised to get these by derek finlay Delfin designs who is a fiat/pegeot engine expert and takes them apart for a living you know the gear linkage bloke

Hey arent they cleanable by rinding in white spirit ?

Phill


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the power claims are where things start to get silly. Diesel burns very slowly and as such there aint a lot an air filter can do. If your paper filter is blocked solid and you change it for a washable new element K&N or whatever yes you will see a power increase but only back to somewhere near where it should be.
Think about it a 2.8 TDi is approx 130 BHP adding an air filter giving 35 BHP thats an increase of over 27%. Manufacturers would fit them as standard
The only advantage in my mind is serviceability and longivity of standard performance.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I dont know about fitting them as standard as this would mean spares would no longer be needed. Its spares that keep companies going.
You can get your BHP increased by chipping or even asking the service mechanic nicely and/or crossing his palm with silver. ( i know as i was asked if i wanted more BHP when they were sorting out a IC module on mine) whch sort of suggests that not all the power is available or even advisable

I decline the offer by the way.

Phill


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Getting ours chipped very shortly 130 - 160 BHP £220.00


----------

